# CLIFF BARNSBY saddles ... good ... bad ?



## Hampshire (6 May 2011)

I am now looking at buying a Cliff Barnsby GP saddle. Any good/bad experiences with them? 

Thanks,


----------



## ISHmad (6 May 2011)

We have one and love it.  Fits the horse well, beautifully made and the seat is so comfortable for the rider.


----------



## Hampshire (6 May 2011)

Thank you for that ISHmad


----------



## wendyeames (6 May 2011)

Hi they are the best made on the market, they will make to any spec for horse and rider give them a call and they will advice to what you need, they do easy payments and also do a hire service so worth a call
thank wend
tel 01922 621676


----------



## silverstar (6 May 2011)

Yes they're good saddles. I have one an 18" GP and its really comfy to sit in unfortunately its to wide for my new horse.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (6 May 2011)

Hampshire said:



			I am now looking at buying a Cliff Barnsby GP saddle. Any good/bad experiences with them? 

Thanks,
		
Click to expand...

I HAD one 2nd hand but was like brand new, very comfortable fitted beautifully, unfortunately someone decided it would look good on their horse and pinched it !  Unfortunately my insurance wouldn't pay out as we didnt' have a 5 point mortice lock embedded in the door !  check your tack rooms people and your insurance !


----------



## DuckToller (6 May 2011)

Got 2 Barnsby saddles for my ponies - fab little saddles, fit the pony well, and comfy for the kids too.  Beautifully made IMO.


----------



## Shipley (6 May 2011)

I love my Barnsby but it does not fit my current horse so sadly gathering dust in the tack room


----------



## Hampshire (6 May 2011)

Thank you everyone ... some great advice


----------



## marmalade76 (6 May 2011)

I bought one on Tuesday and I'm chuffed to bits with it. 

Here's my post about it:-

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=453579


----------



## miller (6 May 2011)

Always had Barnsby on my lad - have a Schokemohle (sp) CC SJ and a Davison dressage - would have another in a flash


----------



## miss_bird (6 May 2011)

I also have a cliff barnsby, so darn comfy, even if the horse i use it on is like a bucking bronco sometimes it still keeps my bum in the saddle as i find it helps me to sit very deep.
Horse loves it and so do i totally recommend


----------



## only_me (6 May 2011)

Barnsby saddles are lovely! 

my two fave makes are Barnsby and Ideals


----------



## POLLDARK (6 May 2011)

Had one made for a pony a few years ago, it was great. really smart & comfy for pony & me. Not a bad word to say about it.


----------

